# Exotic Leathers



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Are there any restrictions on the sale of exotic leather straps in the UK .. alligator, crocodile, shark, lizard etc?

What do members think about the sale of such exotics, personally I don't mind as long as the leather is farmed or from a sustainable source, trouble is how do you know?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Are there any restrictions on the sale of exotic leather straps in the UK .. alligator, crocodile, shark, lizard etc?


 Don't think so. I have had trouble sending to other countries though.


----------

